# Every motorhome should have one of these



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## TheSheriff (Dec 15, 2013)

I absolutely love this.

Why !!!

I have now bloody idea why just do.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We must have a few about the house....she often says "You haven't switched it on!" 8O :lol:


----------

